# Pet Peaves



## Calliope (Jul 6, 2005)

JonMikal and I were discussing pet peeves the other night... out of curiosity, I think it would be interesting to hear what everyone's biggest annoyances are.

My biggest pet peeve is when someone doesn't follow through on what they say... in other words, unreliable people.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmm... well, for one, I can't stand loud eaters.  I get so irritated when I'm stuck in the car or next to someone that just doesn't know how to keep their mastication to themselves.  I'll get back to you later after I make a list...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 7, 2005)

Men driving and picking their noses drive me nuts! Also...  Can I have more than one?...

People driving and talking on the cell phone is up there on my list.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 7, 2005)

Lol you must've read my mind. I was thinkin of makin this list on here today 

Ppl who crunch the hell outta their food, man that sound is like fingernails down a chalkboard to me.

Threads such as 'No Word Association' and '(Insert # here) Word Story' threads. It was ok the first time around, for a short while, but they just keep being dragged up. We cant be that hard up for topics to chat about ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




( I might be the only one thats irked by those threads, thats just my personal peeve anyway ... ).

Instances where, for example, a show such as 'Cheaters' ( a show involving real couples who catch the other half cheating on them and confront them) being aired, followed immediantly by an ad for a dating agency specifically aimed at *attached *adults.They ask for ppl who are 'bored in their relationship' and want to find someone 'on the side'. After watching the heartbreak of someone catching their partner cheating on the show, I was flabbergasted by this ad's timing in most of its adbreaks. What THE ......? 
A lot of our media and tv programmers, in this day and age, are just beyond comprehension to me :scratch: . 
I would happily turn the tv off permanently but my b/f wouldnt do without it.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 7, 2005)

My girlfriend is fast becoming one of my pet peeves. grrrrr

Static electricity - hate it

False promises - "we'll give you job in 2-3 weeks"...._3 weeks later_ "we're sorry, business is low and we've had to roll back shifts" GRRRR!!!!


----------



## ferny (Jul 7, 2005)

Two faced people. Ones who tell you one thing and then tell other people something else. They don't realise that sometimes it finds its way of coming back to you and you end up knowing what type of person they really are. Although that's got a slight humorous edge to it as well.

Oh, and people who tell me what to think instead of telling me their opinion and letting me have mine. The ones who demand you see things their way.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 7, 2005)

people you cannot rely on, people who try to use you and treat you as somebody worst, small crying and shouting kiddos, ...well... I'll be back with my loooong list


----------



## John E. (Jul 7, 2005)

Ads depicting children as being wise....man that is so old! Bar stool critics who are always putting others down and yet do nothing themselves to warrent any criticism. People who continually judge  other people by their appearance or their first encounter.  Jeeze I can go on and on.


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 7, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Hmm... well, for one, I can't stand loud eaters. I get so irritated when I'm stuck in the car or next to someone that just doesn't know how to keep their mastication to themselves. I'll get back to you later after I make a list...


 
i thought it was only me!


----------



## John E. (Jul 7, 2005)

John E. said:
			
		

> Ads depicting children as being wise....man that is so old! Bar stool critics who are always putting others down and yet do nothing themselves to warrent any criticism. People who continually judge  other people by their appearance or their first encounter.  Jeeze I can go on and on.


 
  People like me with to many pet peeves :er:


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jul 7, 2005)

Mine is Slow Update of Package Tracking Details...... I had to add this since I am currently tracking 4 Packings coming from different parts of the country... It just drives me nuts how slow the Tracking Updates are.... 

errrr 


But thats what makes it like Christmas, waiting for some new toys to arrive!!





-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone else driving on the same road!:blushing: layball:


----------



## Alison (Jul 7, 2005)

Children who do not even attempt to put on their own shoes in the morning and sit there crying that they can't do it (without even attempting it).


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jul 7, 2005)

Stupid people.

People that get all wound up about stuff that just isn't that big of a deal.

People that treat me like I don't matter.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Ian, looks like you should get in contact with Luminosity there... looks like she could help you out with an agency. :mrgreen:

Annoying thing #1: Living 1700kms from my boyfriend.

Annoying thing #2: Really loud clicking thing my dad does with his tongue just after he sneezes. It's so loud and annoying.

Edit:
Annoying thing #3: Hitting "Send Quick Reply" about 500 times and cursing at the internet for not working. Going to the study to check the net connection on the main computer. Going to my sister's computer on the network to see if it's working. Then resetting the modem. Then re checking my connection.. then realising that the network cable fell out the back of the computer. D'oh!


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 7, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Children who do not even attempt to put on their own shoes in the morning and sit there crying that they can't do it (without even attempting it).


That, and also... seeing some little kids at the mall bossing their parents around like they are slaves....  And the parents do nothing about that kind of behavior.
That's really the only big thing that urks me...
There are some things that really make me mad though... like someone making fun of another person, cutting people down, etc...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmm. People who blow on their food really loudly before they eat it. Grrr.

Inconsiderate people who go and blow up things, therefore interrupting my Television schedule. 

Bad service

Annoying customers

Rude people

People who look down on you

And the fact that the government gives my brother money for doing nothing, but won't give me a healthcare card to help out with my education.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 7, 2005)

1) people who claim they have something really important to tell you, but then get sidetracked and dont tell you right away.

2) Chewing food while talking on the phone.

3) Young women who cant think for themselves so they think the most logical thing is to look just like other friends.

4) pretty much everything is a peeve of mine.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 7, 2005)

I think you forgot Starbucks, Matt


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 7, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> I think you forgot Starbucks, Matt




oh god yes alecia....thank you.


STARBUTTS IS MY WORSTEST PET PEEVE OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 7, 2005)

People who get preoccupied while out and about, dont pay attention, and let their kids roam around on their own so they can be abducted :roll:

I hate that.


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2005)

This whole thread is cracking me up. :thumbup: 

I'm with everyone else on the loud/smacking food.... :shudder: 

Cleaning up the kitchen after a hungry teenager....then coming down the next day to see virtually the same mess. :x (It doesn't get better, Alison!) 

Uninsured motorists who are crappy drivers, and hit innocent INSURED people driving home from work. :sniffle: And crunch their sacred Beetles!


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 7, 2005)

Threads started with an ambiguous subject.  Tell me WTF is in your goddamned thread so I can decide if I want to read it or not... Scooby Doo has more important things than to solve your damned mystery of what you want to talk about when you start a thread with a subject like "..." 
Or subjects TYPED IN ALL CAPS, like it is more important than the other threads in the forum.

Stupid people that don't even try to figure **** out on their own.  Instead they call someone to hold their hand.


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2005)

^^ Cranky admins! :x Definitely a pet peeve. 


Pray calm yourself with nice hot cup of coffee from Starbucks, why don't you? :twisted: So yummy!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 7, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Pray calm yourself with nice hot cup of coffee from Starbucks, why don't you? :twisted: So yummy!!!!




my nose started bleeding just from reading that last sentence.


----------



## mygrain (Jul 7, 2005)

1. folks eating loud food in quiet places like in the movies or in the next cubicle. obviously very popular complaint.
2. idiots in cars.
3. people in general.
4. politicians
5. getting up every morning and going to a job that I loath.
6. the sound of someone brushing their teeth and then gagging ont he tooth brush as they scrub thier tongue.
7. tv commercials.
8. brain washing. though it might feel good at the time it will only lead to cancer down the road.


----------



## ferny (Jul 7, 2005)

When you register with a new online shop and tick no to recieving crap by phone, e-mail and post but when you enter your address the little ticks vanish. Then when you log into your account you find that the tick for e-mail has gone again. Ah well, should have my DAB in 3-4 weeks and now my wallet is £85 lighter.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 7, 2005)

Now everytime I see this thread I think of that noise soup slurpers make :roll:


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 7, 2005)

my pet peeve? having a wife that starts these type threads when she could be in the kitchen or ironing! did i just say that? awww hell! :shock: 'goodbye cruel world i'm leaving you today...goodbye...goodbye....goodbye...... :mrgreen: 

actually, i can identify with all that's listed here, but my greatest of all is stupid people!


----------



## Traci (Jul 7, 2005)

MD, I thought Wal Mart was up there with Starbucks?

I can relate to all of the above, but I think that people who bold face lie are the worst!

oh...and the annoying click that gum makes when some people chew it.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 7, 2005)

> oh...and the annoying click that gum makes when some people chew it.


This lady at my wife's office does that every day all day.  My wife sits in the office right next to hers and she finally had enough.  She kindly asked her to abrogate the behavior a couple weeks back and she got all butt sore.  It stopped for a day but she still does it along with giving my wife the silent treatement :roll:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 7, 2005)

Maybe she didn't know what abrogate meant?

Just tell her to "shut the **** up yo woman ***** yo!" Then wrap up her chewing gum packet in gladwrap with really really hot chilli. Leave it to settle for a few days/weeks/months depending on how evil you're feeling - then offer it as a peace offering. Hehehe.

Annoying thing of the day: My puppy, Sooty. Man what do they put in puppies that makes them never ending energy bundles! I finally busted the squeaky thing in his toy but he is such a burrower. So he has to burrow into the crook of my arm, leg, ear and other not so appropriate places. Sick puppy. But he's so cuuuute. But it's hard to type with a puppy climbing all over the keyboard.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 7, 2005)

> Maybe she didn't know what abrogate meant?


Well she used her own words.  I'm not sure my wife even knows what it means


----------



## Meysha (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure 90% of the people on this board wouldn't know what it means... me included.

Anyone want a puppy?


----------



## spiralout (Jul 7, 2005)

Add to my list people who feel the need to drive along the shoulder in backed up traffic to cut in line.  I can't STAND when people do that!  Oh yeah, and hyper kids running all over the place in your store and eating at five different tables, making a disaster area of all of them, *takes breath* ALL right before you close up.  That definitely bugs me!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 7, 2005)

Yay, 500 posts!  *spam*


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh yeah.. and I don't really care about spelling... but someone's pet peeve might be how you spelled peeve


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> This whole thread is cracking me up. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm with everyone else on the loud/smacking food.... :shudder:


 
Some of these people stalk me, I'm convinced ! Sometimes I'll be on the phone,at work, to patients makin appointments etc. They talk haltingly,lazily and almost stoned-like and in between the silences I hear them slurping or crunching food. 

Patient : " Hi .... yes *slurp* ....um *slurp*.....

I'd like to make an appointment...*crunch,crunch*" ( sometimes takes a decoder to work out what they're saying through the food. I find that peanut butter sandwhiches make the person the most indecipherable).

Me,thinking : " A suggestion...How about you finish feeding your face, and takin your time talkin because of it, and get back to me when you're done. I'd really love to start dancing to your lovely mastication right now but I'm afraid the co-workers wouldnt understand the beauty of it all ..."

Its the equivelent of talking to someone , in person, with a mass of food in your gob. :er:


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hey Ian, looks like you should get in contact with Luminosity there... looks like she could help you out with an agency. :mrgreen:


 
*Pimpette-Mode* Yo Ian, I'll hook y0 badassss up ! I gotz conexxxxions ...


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 8, 2005)

o i think i forgot a few

i agree with LittleMan about the teenagers/kids bossing their parents around

when my brother takes things from my room without asking or even telling me, so when i need what he's taken i find that its missing and he's not home to tell me where it is...also, the things that he takes from me make it even worse because he already has one of his own (he took my 1gig card, he has a 512...he took my laptop, yet he has one of his own...and he used to drive my car around all the time, yet he had one too and it happened to be the same car!!!)  

and i guess today i will be coming home from work pissed off because of the rain...i will have to stand outside in the rain and listen to people come to the park (amusement park) and complain that they want free tickets because its raining even though the park is open and we dont give free tickets...the pet peeve part is that the people complain and yell at me for free tickets yet when they bought their damned tickets it was pouring out...so they knew that it would be raining and just want free tickets  :er: :thumbdown:


----------



## Calliope (Jul 8, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.. and I don't really care about spelling... but someone's pet peeve might be how you spelled peeve


 
Yeah, I noticed that right after I posted and couldn't go in and edit it.  Misspelling stuff is actually a pet peeve of mine too.  I'm soooo embarrassed!  :blushing: 



			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> having a wife that starts these type threads when she could be in the kitchen or ironing!


 
Um, I just saw this...  all I know is, someone will be cooking and cleaning for himself and ironing his own clothes!!   

Everyone else, I can relate to most of these pet peeves...  I'm glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2005)

> Um, I just saw this... all I know is, someone will be cooking and cleaning for himself and ironing his own clothes!!


 Want us to hold him down for ya, Linda? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :lmao: 

I just realized another, having lived through it this morning: business people who tell you "Can you fax it _right now_? I'm waiting!!" and you jump up and hurry, in an attempt to be compliant - and their fax number stays _busy_ for the next half hour..... :x morons!


----------



## Corry (Jul 8, 2005)

My pet peeve:  CB Sauer.


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 8, 2005)

right now? anything that peeves my buddy Corry.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 8, 2005)

This may be kind of arbitrary or unusually specific, but one of my big pet peeve's is the misuse of apostrophe's. Especially in sentence's when people are trying to make single nouns into plural's when they actually are making them into posessive's.

For all those who don't know what I mean, then check out this webpage which claims to be from the 'apostrophe protection society.'. And for something slightly more credible-looking, this webpage is from Purdue University's website.

And yes, that first paragraph was an example of poor apostrophe usage.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 8, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> This may be kind of arbitrary or unusually specific, but one of my big pet peeve's is the misuse of apostrophe's. Especially in sentence's when people are trying to make single nouns into plural's when they actually are making them into posessive's.
> 
> For all those who don't know what I mean, then check out this webpage which claims to be from the 'apostrophe protection society.'. And for something slightly more credible-looking, this webpage is from Purdue University's website.
> 
> And yes, that first paragraph was an example of poor apostrophe usage.


Reece's candy uses the apostrophe.  So if someone named Reece comes up to you eating a Reece's peanut butter cup and asks to have it, you better give it to him.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 8, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Reece's candy uses the apostrophe.  So if someone named Reece comes up to you eating a Reece's peanut butter cup and asks to have it, you better give it to him.



Actually, it's ReeSe's... not to be peevishly critical.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 8, 2005)

I guess the joke works better when you don't have to spell it


----------



## mygrain (Jul 8, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Actually, it's ReeSe's... not to be peevishly critical.


   :hail:  :hail: WOOOTTTT!!! (as arty would say)


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 13, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Reece's candy uses the apostrophe. So if someone named Reece comes up to you eating a Reece's peanut butter cup and asks to have it, you better give it to him.


 
That's because Reese's Peices is posessive, not plural... as in the ''Peices that belong to Reese''. The candy was probably named after someone named Reece, similar to how the Baby Ruth candy bar was named after someone named Ruth. So actually the name Reese's Peices makes sense, and does follow the rules of proper apostrophe usage


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 13, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> *Pimpette-Mode* Yo Ian, I'll hook y0 badassss up ! I gotz conexxxxions ...



I think not, one woman in my life is trouble enough.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

Pet Peeve of the day: Not being able to get a job eventhough I have a kick ass 4 year degree. Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jul 13, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Pet Peeve of the day: Not being able to get a job eventhough I have a kick ass 4 year degree. Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!



I sooo know what this feels like.

I think I literally just about went insane.

And it took me 1.5 months to get a job.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2005)

My pet peeve these days:

A husband with hayfever.

Not that he isn't the poor one - he sure is. It's suffering of a high degree.
Agreed.
But that he has to sniffle, what? "Sniffle"?, *SNORT* endlessly makes me and all his surroundings a victim, too! Aaargh!

Husband snorting day in day out or the choir member with the sniffles, who declines to take a paper hanky (offering which was a big sign from her co-singers!!!!!) with the words "I sniffle all the time anyway, thanks". Aaaargh! In CHOIR PRACTISE! I beg your pardon!


----------



## ferny (Aug 2, 2005)

When you lose your connection and get told by your ISP that they will contact you to arrange a visit in the next 24 hours. 
When you get no phone-call from them.
When you phone them up to be told that you needed to phone them, that they arranged an visit by e-mail and you rejected it (with no connection....) and finally tell you they'll be around between 1pm and 5pm.
When they turn up at 11am whilst you're half way through cleaning the dump that is your computer table and you're burning a cd. 
When your mum tells the Asian guy to put a bomb under it. And then that awkward silence as we all realise what she's just said in innocence. :shock:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahhh so that explains the mysterious absence. I was wondering where what had happened to you.

I hate ISPs. I rang mine last week when i couldn't connect and they told me to go on the net and download the new firmware for my modem. Dick heads.


----------



## ferny (Aug 2, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ahhh so that explains the mysterious absence. I was wondering where what had happened to you.


 :blushing:


> I hate ISPs. I rang mine last week when i couldn't connect and they told me to go on the net and download the new firmware for my modem. Dick heads.


 But, but, you're superwoman! Are you losing your powers? 



Ours has always been a bit crappy. It's got lots of lights on the front and two are meant to be on all the time, they never have been. Turns out we've got a weak signal. It ranges from 1-10, 10 being the highest. We were on number 9 and it's *still* weak. They're coming on Thursday to replace the cable which comes from the street to our house and he's given us some proper cable to use in the house. My dad had done stuff on the cheap and used the wrong stuff... And the bloke found a bit of cable when Abby had chewed it.   
Our connection will still be crappy until they replace the cable.


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 2, 2005)

People telling me how to set up a computer when they do not know where the on/off button is..


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 2, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> This may be kind of arbitrary or unusually specific, but one of my big pet peeve's is the misuse of apostrophe's. Especially in sentence's when people are trying to make single nouns into plural's when they actually are making them into posessive's.
> 
> For all those who don't know what I mean, then check out this webpage which claims to be from the 'apostrophe protection society.'. And for something slightly more credible-looking, this webpage is from Purdue University's website.
> 
> And yes, that first paragraph was an example of poor apostrophe usage.



I thought I was all alone here!!! I hate that.  Especially the people who think that, for example, "the car that belongs to Wes" is "Wes' car."  AHHHHHHH
Wes's.  Wes's!  Apostrophe, then another 'S,' &^#*$@.  *deep breaths*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 2, 2005)

Avis.


----------



## vixenta (Aug 2, 2005)

People in general.
Especially ones who are cheaters. Mentally or physically.  Its amazing how blind you can be.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 2, 2005)

People that don't keep their word. Liars, cheats and thieves. Oooh - and insincere people too. issed:


----------



## ferny (Aug 4, 2005)

Docu-dramas. Either make a documentary or produce a drama. The two just don't go together.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 8, 2005)

People who say vinegaretting instead of vignetting, after I've already corrected their pronunciation a thousand times.

It's not a condiment you idiot!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 8, 2005)

customer service across the board......it's nonexistent anymore.....there was a day when companies took pride in their relations with customers.....HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 8, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> customer service across the board......it's nonexistent anymore.....there was a day when companies took pride in their relations with customers.....HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Isn't that the truth.  Though my biggest problem isn't the ones who ignore you, it's the ones who won't leave you alone.  You hide behind corners, avoid eye contact, and move quickly, yet he still finds you...


----------



## ferny (Aug 9, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> People who say vinegaretting instead of vignetting, after I've already corrected their pronunciation a thousand times.
> 
> It's not a condiment you idiot!


I was going to think up a witty line to reply to that, I couldn't mustard one.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 9, 2005)

You must've spent all day thinking that one up. ;-)


----------



## craig (Aug 10, 2005)

Vertical photos. Specular highlights. Bald skies.


----------



## ferny (Aug 10, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You must've spent all day thinking that one up. ;-)


That came to me pretty quickly. It's this one which took a while to salt out.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> That came to me pretty quickly. It's this one which took a while to salt out.



Do you have no shame? You shuger should be...


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 10, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Pet Peeve of the day: Not being able to get a job eventhough I have a kick ass 4 year degree. Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!



Adding onto this...

*Employment agencies:* They sh!t me to tears because they make all these promises that they'll get you a job - all you have to do is rock up to the place, register, interview, hand your resume/certificates/college results/yadda yadda over to them and then sit around and await a phone call...................................THAT NEVER HAPPENS BECAUSE THEY DON'T GET OFF THEIR FAT, LAZY ARSES!!!!!!


Wasted taxpayers money if you ask me.  issed:


----------



## ferny (Aug 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Do you have no shame? You shuger should be...


Ahh, fork off. 


:mrgreen:


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 10, 2005)

Stupid people. Sorry, they just give me a headache. :x
People driving 10 miles under the speed limit, have about 25 people following them, and yet they still don't turn off to let everyone go by! 
Going to places in America where everyone speaks Spanish.  Esp. when it is in an airport!
Traffic for no apparent reason except the first two peeves mentioned.
People talking during movies at the movies.
Rude/Obnoxious people.
People yelling into their cell phones at nice restaurants, or in a waiting room. (Also corresponds with the first peeve)

Photography Peeves...
Getting up at 5:30 to go get some shots only to find out your lens will stay foggy for the next half hour and your batteries will die within 5 shots making you have to wait until 8:00 to buy new ones which just so happened to cost $25 for two!
Being told what to take a picture a certain way from people that have trouble using a p&s.
Taking pictures of family functions, I wont do it.
When using my digital p&s, taking a picture and the second after getting it 20 people asking you if they can see the picture. This is actually one of the reasons I choose film over digital.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 10, 2005)

People doing 25mph on a 40mph zone... that too, while on a cell phone.
Customer Service division of some firms. 
Fundamentalists - be it any religion.
The 'Fair and Balanced' tag of Fox.


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 10, 2005)

I would have to jump on the stupid people wagon. The worst is stupid people who think they know all...  I think they should make a website like they do the sex offenders. Have registered stupid people, so that way you know who they are in your area and not drive or walk by them. 

People who don't follow up when they should....

Do parents count as a pet peeve? cuz I would like to add some to that list.

  ..:meh:

I think I should back away slowly before I go on a rant....:blushing:


----------



## ferny (Sep 16, 2005)

and


----------



## PetersCreek (Sep 16, 2005)

Moonbats!  Shrill, shrieking, logically-challenged, frothing-at-the-mouth _moonbats_ like...

Moon-hoax believers
Intelligent Design/creation science/young Earth proponents
People who think Planet X (Niburu, etc.) really exists and is coming to kill us all
Anyone who prefaces their woefully-uninformed opinions (spouted as fact) with "I don't care what anyone else says..."
Logical fallacies such as _Argumentum ad verecundiam_, _ad numerum_/_populum_, _ad ignoratium_, and especially, _ad hominem_.

Oh...and whoever mentioned eating noises was spot on.  Makes me want to climb a clock tower and lob rancid gerkins at annoyed passersby.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 16, 2005)

1. selfishness
2. ignorance
3. disrespect
4. bad table manners.. (makes me nuts)

this is why I like spending time here., I see/hear very little of the above.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad manners, I have no time for people without manners.

That and people who are ostentatious or unnecesarily loud.


----------



## Traci (Sep 16, 2005)

Hypocrites...I won't say anymore!


----------

